# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Hà Nội Hotel Sơn La ( tiêu chuẩn 3 sao)

## heocoi

Địa chỉ: Số 228, Đường Trường Chinh, Thành phố Sơn La, Việt Nam
Thành phố: Sơn La
Website: Hanoi Hotel
Email: hanoihotel299@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (+84- 022) 375.3299
Fax: (+84- 022) 375.3277 
Giá : 400.000 - 700.000 / phòng 2 người / đêm

*Giới thiệu Khách Sạn:*

Tự hào là một trong những khách sạn tiên phong của Công ty CP Xây dựng và Thương mại 299, Khách sạn Hà Nội tại Sơn La thực sự đã mang đến cho du khách thêm một sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo trong chuyến đi của mình.

Tọa lạc giữa lòng thành phố Sơn La thơ mộng, bao quanh bởi những thửa ruộng xanh tươi của người dân miền Tây Bắc. Từ ban công khách sạn, phóng tầm mắt ra xa bạn sẽ thấy những dãy núi ngút ngàn cùng những bản làng nhỏ nhắn nằm nghiêng nghiêng bên sườn đối mang đậm nét văn hóa Tây Bắc.
Được xây dựng với kiến trúc độc đáo mang dáng dấp của một tòa tháp hiện đại hệ thống phòng nghỉ lên đến 50 phòng được trang bị nội thất sang trọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi, đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp và thân thiện. Khách sạn có một không gian rộng lớn phục vụ các dịch vụ Sauna, massage, Bar, phòng hát karaoke tiêu chuẩn, nhà hàng với đầu bếp nổi tiếng  phục vụ các món ăn Âu, Á đặc biệt những món ăn mang hương vị Tây Bắc, ngoài ra khách sạn còn có phòng lớn phục vụ hội nghị, hội thảo.

Với phương châm đưa đến cho du khách một không gian gợi mở, gần gũi với thiên nhiên con người vùng sơn cước, Khách sạn Hà Nội sẽ là điểm đến lí tưởng cho du khách muốn tìm kiếm cho mình những giây phút nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn và khám phá bản sắc văn hóa độc đáo của người dân nơi đây.


Loại hình dịch vụ: 
*Phòng họp - Hội nghị*

Khách sạn có phòng lớn phục vụ hội nghị với trang thiết bị hỗ trợ hiện đại, nội thất sang trọng thuận tiên cho tổ chức hội nghị, hội thảo, hội họp.

*Sauna - Massage*

Chúng tôi phục vụ dịch vụ, tắm sóng  xông hơi (xông ướt, xông khô), Massage, và Sauna, nhằm mang lại cho quý khách sự thư giãn tuyệt đối. Tại đây còn trang bị phòng với máy thư giản để quý khách có thể tuỳ ý chọn loại hình dịch vụ cho mình.

*Nhà hàng- Quầy Bar*

Nhà hàng phục vụ những món ăn Âu, Á, đặc biệt còn có những món ăn đặc sắc riêng của Tây Bắc. Nhà hàng có phòng Vip dành cho quý khách có yêu cầu đặt biệt.

Bar phục vụ thức uống 24 giờ với các loại cooktail hấp dẫn.
Phục vụ tiệc cưới
Phục vụ hội nghị
Phòng ăn của khách sạn là đại sảnh rộng rãi với các bàn ăn sang trọn,. không khí trong lành cùng với món ăn ngon của các đầu bếp giỏi trong khách sạn sẽ giúp Quý khách hàng luôn cảm thấy ngon miệng...

*Quy định chung:*
Những thông tin thêm
• Tất cả các mức giá trên đã bao gồm 10% thuế VAT, và 5% phí dịch vụ
• Thời gian nhận phòng tính sau 2.00 chiều, trả phòng trước 12h trưa.
• Việc giữ chỗ sẽ tính đến 6 giờ chiều trừ trường hợp đặt cọc trước

Đặt phòng
Để đặt phòng khách sạn, hay đặt chỗ trong nhà hàng, quý khách có thể chọn đặt chỗ trực tuyến trên website hoặc gọi số (+84) 22.375.3299 để biết thêm chi tiết. Xin hãy gửi thư cho chúng tôi: hanoihotel299@gmail.com

----------

